# White streaks on tank glass



## calispec (Jul 19, 2005)

I woke up this morning to find little white streaks all over the glass of my tank and i have no idea what it is. They wipe off so i can make them go away but i don't know what they are, what caused them, or how to get rid of them for good. I should note that the water is perfectly clear too. Here are some pics


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

inside or outside?


----------



## calispec (Jul 19, 2005)

Bloodbelly said:


> inside or outside?
> [snapback]1151443[/snapback]​


inside


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

looks weird to me, maybe chalk or something?? maybe from the shells??


----------



## calispec (Jul 19, 2005)

Bloodbelly said:


> looks weird to me, maybe chalk or something?? maybe from the shells??
> [snapback]1151452[/snapback]​


i don't know it definately just materialized over night, i did a water change last ngith before going to bed, that is the only thing i've done differently right before this happened.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Whoa wth??


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't stand so close next time









I had something like that A LOOOOONG time ago with my fry tank. I just scrubbed it and did a water and filter change and it never happened again. Being it stopped I never looked into it but it is odd.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

From the photo, it looks like you made the jump to light speed.







It might be a water thing. Can you get a clearer pic?

Moved to water chemistry


----------



## calispec (Jul 19, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> From the photo, it looks like you made the jump to light speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a clear picture, they are streaks just the way they look in the photo


----------

